# Router Table Fast Joint Mini joinery jig - check review https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12197



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Direct link HERE

Looking for a jig to cut dovetails on a router table. Looked at the Leigh LDJ400 and it looks great but is too big for the space I have.

Used to have (20+ yrs ago) a PC dovetail jig that took a lot of space and time to set up. I want something that I can easily set up and dial in WITHOUT a dedicated router.

I'm planning on doing smaller stuff down to 1/4×1/4 finger joints. No chests or big drawers needed.

I see the fancy systems from MLCS that do all sorts of shaped dovetails. Anyone use them? Do they work well? How much of an effort are they to dial (and redial) in?

Have seen inexpensive "comb" plates that you add your own woodblock and T-slots. Again anyone with hands on experience?

The HF one looked cheap and a nightmare to dial in on their "how to" vid.

I like the size and scale of mini (or st least smaller) patterns.

Realistically I expect to be working with 1×6 resawn to 1/4×5-1/2 max. So a 6" wide jig would do it.

Seen threads on "best" but this is a "best" of a specific subset.

Got my PC bushing insert plate and the bushings and bits are due tomorrow so my interest is more than passing.

Money, as always, is an object. I'm willing to pay good $$$ for a *GOOD* tool, but I'd like to keep it less than the mortgage.

Thanks any and all.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Take a peek at this. I saw it at a show about 10 years ago. I used it once at a local store.

https://kellerdovetail.com/models.html


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Milescraft Dovetail Template Master is a jig to make dovetail jigs. One of the options is for making jigs to use on the router table. You can see an example as well as more information on how to make the jigs in this video. It is very inexpensive and works well. It even comes with the router bits used to make the jigs and cut the dovetails.

EDIT: I didn't make the jig for the router table but I used it to make bunch of drawers.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

The RTJ400 takes all the common issues you find with a router table jig, and fixes them for you. It allows you to make DT's rather than fuss with test cuts. I use one of my friends once in a while, and I've never made more than 2 cuts before I was spot on. Another friend had a Keller, and you could test cut all day. Literally all day. He finally sold it, and bought the Leigh jig.

It's only a few inches wider than a PC4212. A non router table jig needs space, this thing could store out of the way. Not like your going to leave it sitting on top of the router table when you are doing other work. Only up there when you are cutting DTs.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've been doing some looking as I have a bunch of kitchen drawers to build.

@ $350 for that Leigh jig no wonder you're borrowing it!! But, I see there is a $99 model looks like its plastic to me. The MLCS jig is just the old PC jig, and its not good at all.

I would get one that uses inserts not bearing on bit, so I can buy whatever DT bit I want.

EDIT, I think you could buy one of the plates designed to go in the jig like the WoodRiver and adapt it to use on a table.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Mark have you looked at the old Omnijigs. Not sure what there going for these days used…

Had the Leigh and Omnijig. Got rid of the Leigh


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> EDIT, I think you could buy one of the plates designed to go in the jig like the WoodRiver and adapt it to use on a table.
> 
> - Robert


There's an old supplemental manual for PC jigs and they have instructions for doing this. I'm not fond of the PC jig as-is, and I just put together a nice table, so I'll probably give it a try sometime in the coming months.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Take a look at "The Router Workshop" with Bob and Rick Rosendaul. You can find videos of the shows on YouTube. They use a jig they made to use on the router table to cut dovetails, box joints, etc. I made two of the jigs years ago. Made of plastic poly, they are easy to use…..!!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

You mean Beanie & his son?

Gave up watching them when Beanie was demonstrating how a little ziz-zag doesn't show (it does). When he finished the cut and tried to fit the two pieces together to show the "exact" fit & Beany put his fat thumb over the obvious gap.


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

I've got the Sommerfeld jig, including the blind dovetail plate. Works well and you can get it with individual 'fingers' or the solid plate.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> @ $350 for that Leigh jig no wonder you re borrowing it!!
> 
> - Robert


Robert he's getting off pretty easy, he lugs most all of his lumber over, and runs it through my jointer, planer, and while he's getting it square is also using my TS. Plus lately he's found out how the Domino works, not to mention routers aplenty.

But he has big toys, a couple of Bobcats, and a front end loader. Handy almost anytime you go to dig something up.. Couple of boats on trailers, stuff like that.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I have that funky Peachtree plastic jig with all kinds of patterns. Works fine, but being fixed templates, you have to design to them, not adjust to your design. I also have their "multi joint" box joint jig. Never used it actually. I may soon as I need to build a cabinet to hold 500 different colors of cross-stich thread. 40 drawers. 
https://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_jigs_fast_joint.html

If I had a lot to do, I might give the Woodstock jig a try. Cuts both pieces in one pass. But again, fixed so you design to the jig. My last project was just one small drawer, so I did them by Dozuki and chisel.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on the fast joint mini. Bushings are in. Stay tuned for further developments.

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

> Just pulled the trigger on the fast joint mini.


Be sure to let us know how it works out for you.
I have used Peachtree's Dovetail Wiz on several projects and find it pretty straight forward to use and I am pleased with the results. I have used it on the router table and with hand held router.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

It seemed to hit all the marks, router table only, size, completeness. Ornateness is good, no variable spacing or associated issues.

Must have watched half a dozen "Using …" vids, most were nightmares or freestanding. There voids looked reasonable.

Expect a review in a while, delivery being what it is. LOL


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Search YouTube for "Fast Joint™ Mini "


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> @ $350 for that Leigh jig no wonder you re borrowing it!!
> 
> - Robert
> 
> ...


Sounds like a win-win situation. ;-)

Wait - boats? Sounds like you're ahead on then deal!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I didn't watch the whole thing, but the question I have about all the table top jigs is vertical boards. I'm not enthusiastic about a 21" drawer side sticking up in the air held in place by a 3" fence. Maybe the jig is stable enough.

Why I'm thinking a jig that clamps to the top of the board might be better.

Plus you can have 2 routers set up with straight and dovetail bits.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

*Robert: *
Not planning on big drawers. Mostly I make boxes for things, not casework.

Search goal was *table router*, not freestanding.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I have a PC 4212 setup, but it's just a pain to set up and use. I found that PC had a supplemental manual section (someone else mentioned it) that shows you how to use just the template itself. And you aren't limited to 12" wide boards. Board width can be any size. Very easily I used it to make a big blanket chest for a relative.

The rest of the jig hangs on the wall of my shop and will probably never get used again, unless one of you wants to buy it.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Fast joint mini showed up in a deceptively small box. All pieces and parts present and assembly was a slow hour to try and get everything right. Overall fit & finish was excellent with the slight exception of some milling flash on the stop blocks. However this flash has no effect on the proper operation of the jig.










The tricky part of using the jig is layout. To make a symmetrical layout with no partial tabs you need to be sized on a multiple of the tab spacing.

There are four pattern plates with different tab counts and spacings over the 6" jig:

Heart - 6" / 5 = 1-3/16" 
Crown - 6" / 5 = 1-3/16" 
Key - 6" / 5 = 1-3/16" 
Lock - 6" / 4 = 1-1/2"

So using the five tab templates the perfect spacings are:

1-3/16" - not clampable
2-3/8" 
3-9/16" 
4-3/4" - jig actual is 4-11/16" 
5-15/16" - jig stop is fixed at 6"

The four tab Lock template works out as:

1-1/2" - not clampable
3" 
4-1/2" 
6"

In either case the single tab size is not an option since the smallest the clamp block will move to is 2". Even this is problematic because the clamp arms collide at close distances.

The notes show the limits on full tab cuts but there also limits on widths for random width pieces.

The middle clamp has only about 11/16" of adjustment in 1" spaced holes. This means at each position there are a series of 5/16" wide "unclampable" zones from:

2-11/16" to 3" 
3-11/16" to 4" 
4-11/16" to 6"

The dead zone can be cured by drilling additional 1/4-20 mounting holes midway between the existing sets. This would relieve the dead zones except from 4-3/4" to 6".

Even with additional mounting holes, the jig simply cannot clamp 1×6 stock. This is something I need to figure a work around for.









Assembled and ready to go!

The concept is great and it seems simple enough to align and use. Everything had arrived, the jig, the bushings, the bushing plate, the bit. I got it all together and was about to mount the bit when I couldn't find the 1/2" to 1/4" collet adapter. *ARRRRRRRRRRGH!*









1/2" hole will swallow the 1/4" shank bit.

$20 later the collet adapter is on its way.

Stay tuned for further updates ...


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just purchased the Incra ls super system. It was less than the leigh super jig. It has several templates can't wait to try them all out at least once. After the trial I will pick the ones I like. I made my own table so that cut the cost down. My table top has maybe $40 in it.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

*Woodmaster1:*
You can't beat incra with a stick! LOL


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok, read the review here


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Rusty. Looked at and rejected that style as too big for my setup. Thx!


----------

